# Panel Inlay Bit



## hammer5573 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm installing Wainscot raised panel along my stairway. I'm looking for an inlay panel router bit that I can use profile the moulding surrounding each panel. I've already searched many of the leading router bit manufacturers but haven't found one. I'm planning to rabbit the backside of the molding to create a more inlaid profile. 

Does anyone know where I can find such a bit? Your assistance is greatly appreciated


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure we're on the same page terminology wise Hammer. Normally an inlay is a strip or pattern like a rose or fleur de lis of contrasting wood(s) into a wooden surface. That doesn't sound like what you are trying to do. Is there an example you can post or a sketch? As long as it comes from your hard drive you don't need 10 posts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hammer5573 said:


> I'm installing Wainscot raised panel along my stairway. I'm looking for an inlay panel router bit that I can use profile the moulding surrounding each panel. I've already searched many of the leading router bit manufacturers but haven't found one. I'm planning to rabbit the backside of the molding to create a more inlaid profile.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find such a bit? Your assistance is greatly appreciated


one of these bits???


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

To add to Sticks post to increase the versatility I'd consider a good bit large enough to take advantage of a multi bearing kit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This is sounding like a very complicated wainscott,
Normally (In the Dark Ages) we simply installed the background panelling, overlaid the battens, and trimmed out the boundaries with small profile crown or similar. Lots of cutting but not especially difficult. Not a router in sight. 
With a sliding compound mitre saw this is very straightforward.

http://elitecrownmoldings.com/skin1/images/gallery/wainscoting/custom_p_hall.jpg
http://img2-3.timeinc.net/toh/i/g/1106_wainscoting/wainscoting-03.jpg
http://www.woodwellcorp.com/pgallery/Full/paneling/paneling5.jpg
http://www.sfvictoriana.com/details/images/77.gif
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b6/fe/60/b6fe604998406086d6f15463f7e51608.jpg


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mammer

It sounds as though you are trying to make-up a bolection moulding. TBH these are often too large to work on a router and are run on four-sided moulders or spindle moulders (shapers). Quite frankly I tend to think in terms of buying-in despite having my own spindle moulder simply because there are quite a few suppliers out there and they can supply machined stock as cheaply if not cheaper than I can make it myself without me having to pay out for the tooling (although I factor-in the cost of my labour which a hobbyist wouldn't). An example of what I mean is this firm in the UK and this firm in Oz who came up near the top of a Google search for "bolection moulding". What I don't know is whether or not you guys over the pond use the same term to describe these mouldings

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a US option...
Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Hammer. Your project sounds interesting!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> This is sounding like a very complicated wainscott,
> Normally (In the Dark Ages) we simply installed the background panelling, overlaid the battens, and trimmed out the boundaries with small profile crown or similar. Lots of cutting but not especially difficult. Not a router in sight.
> With a sliding compound mitre saw this is very straightforward.


That's a great job in the photos. Is that one of your jobs? Well done if it is. 

Darryl


----------

